# Melktert (South African Milk Tart)



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2020)

Christmas dinner at our home always includes South African Milk Tart for desert.  The first time I learned that was what was for dessert, Miss Linda and I had just started dating.  It sounded disgusting.  But, since my mama didn't raise no fools, I knew I would eat it and give nothing but rave reviews after dinner.  Well, I ate it.  It was delicious and immediately became one of my favorite deserts.  It's a very light desert, just perfect after loading up on a full course turkey dinner.

Ingredients:
1/2 (15 oz) package Pilsbury Pie Dough
2 cups milk
1/2 cup sugar
1 TBSP butter
2 (3") cinnamon sticks
1 1/2 TBSP cornstarch
1 TBSP all purpose flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 large eggs
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp almond extract
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon (we like more--a lot more)

Directions:  
Preheat oven to 450
Press dough into bottom and up the sides of 9" removable bottom pie pan (ordinary pie pan will work).  Pierce bottom crust with a fork.  Bake at 340 for 8 mins, or until golden brown.  Cool slightly on a wire rack.
Reduce oven temp to 325
Combine milk, sugar, butter, and cinnamon sticks in small sauce pan and bring to just a simmer over medium heat.  Remove from heat.
Combine cornstarch, flour, salt, and eggs in a small bowl and whisk until blended.
Gradually add half the milk mixture into egg mixture, whisking constantly.
Stir egg mixture into remaining milk mixture in the pan.  Cook on medium heat, stirring constantly for 1 minute or until mixture thickens up.  
Remove from heat and stir in vanilla and almond extract.  Discard cinnamon sticks.
Pour custard into prepared pie crust.  Sprinkle with ground cinnamon (use as much cinnamon as you like--we like lots).
Bake at 325 for 30 minutes, or until set.  Cool on wire rack.
Serve warm or at room temp--equally good either way.
Serves 8 (sure it does,if they're little old ladies, with absolutely no appetite).  It's a pretty thin pie, so "serves 4" is, IMO, more reasonable.

To the best of my knowledge, Miss Linda has NEVER made just one.   For 2 pies, just double the ingredients, for 3 just triple, etc.  This ain't rocket science.  








Just now I realized that with a 3 year old at the table, one should always check. before you take a picture, to be sure the table runner is actually running straight.  LOL.
Thanks for looking.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 27, 2020)

Never heard of this dessert. Looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tropics (Dec 27, 2020)

Gary Thanks for sharing that looks like I could make it.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow!!
Nice Job, Gary!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Never heard of this dessert. Looks good. Thanks for sharing.





tropics said:


> Gary Thanks for sharing that looks like I could make it.
> Richie





Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!
> Nice Job, Gary!!
> Like.
> Bear



Thanks guys.  It's not a fancy dessert, but I love it.  Whenever I see Miss Linda start planning Christmas dinner, my first question is always "Do you need me to pick up anything for the milk tart??"
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2020)

tropics said:


> Gary Thanks for sharing that looks like I could make it.
> Richie



Richie, my friend, when it comes to desserts, there's no much you can't do.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2020)

A little late for my piece I'm a guessing, but boy that does look delicious Gary.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

